# found a dove that can't fly



## psychotic feath

i found a dove yesterday that can't fly, and im not sure what to do with it.the dove walks around fine and it tries to fly but it doesnt get any where. i tried taking it to the vet but they dont want to do anything unless i pay  i am allergic to birds so that doesnt help much.

umm here is a video of what it was like yesterday i will update it as soon as i can...


----------



## Feefo

Hello and welcome.

I couldn't view the video but that is a juvenile wood pigeon, his beak is yellow which means he should be old enough to fly and look after himself, but he hasn't yet developed the white collar, which makes him a very young one. He could have had a knock or could be weakened by starvation or even by worms (we can't catch their worms, but just a few roundworms can weaken them so that they cannot fly).

Can you tell us where you are? We may know someone that can look after it.

Have you offered it anything to eat? It might appreciate some bird seed and a bowl of water.

Can you describe its poops? (colour, size and consistency)?

BTW, don't hand it over to the RSPCA or to any rescue place without assurances that they won't put it to sleep. 

Cynthia


----------



## psychotic feath

i live in pozuelo, spain. ._. and his beak is a light pink color its not yellow at all. i put some bird food and water out there for it.


----------



## Feefo

When they are very young wood pigeons have grey beaks.

Is that Pozuelo de Alarcon? Spain is difficult...I can't think of any members except Neil and Maria in Cartagena and they haven't posted for 3 years. I will e-mail Myriam in Belgium, she was thinking of moving to Spain and might have some contacts there.

Is there somewhere outside that you can keep him safe for a while, see if he recovers the ability to fly? I can send you a wormer if you PM me your address.

Cynthia

Cynthia


----------



## psychotic feath

pozuelo is just outside of madrid. i have him outside on the balcony with towels food and water. i am not really sure if he has eaten anything but when i put some water on his beak he drinks it ._. but then again i dont know anything about birds hehe. maybe he would like to eat a cricket? i have pleanty stocked up for my chipmunk im sure he wouldnt mind sharing :3


----------



## psychotic feath

there is also a nest of birds that look similar to this one in a nest higher up in a tree by the balcony ._.


----------



## John_D

psychotic feath said:


> pozuelo is just outside of madrid. i have him outside on the balcony with towels food and water. i am not really sure if he has eaten anything but when i put some water on his beak he drinks it ._. but then again i dont know anything about birds hehe. maybe he would like to eat a cricket? i have pleanty stocked up for my chipmunk im sure he wouldnt mind sharing :3


Nope .. think he might wonder what a cricket is 

Just seeds should do, maybe some thawed out frozen peas & sweetcorn 

John


----------



## psychotic feath

he is going to be able to live on his own right? ._. 'cause i cant keep him as a pet since im allergic and i will be moving back to the states in november


----------



## Feefo

At the moment we can't say what will happen, but be patient. Often food and rest gets them back on the wing again.

Cynthia


----------



## little bird

psychotic feath said:


> there is also a nest of birds that look similar to this one in a nest higher up in a tree by the balcony ._.


If your balcony is the open type, perhaps the pigeons in the tree are his parents. Put enough food so they can see it and keep a watch to see if the other birds visit him and try to feed him or if they interact with the baby at all. If they do .... then they should finish the job of raising him.


----------



## myrpalom

I saw the video, the woody looks young and healthy. Maybe you should accept Cynthia's offer about the dewormer, to be sure. Maybe also look into his throat, and make sure it is clear and pink, nothing yellow inside. Other than that a few days of rest and nice food will probably allow the little one to gather enough energy to fly and start his life.
I cannot be of any help with contacts. The only friends I have in Spain who might be able to take care of a pigeon are located around Castellon and a few others are in Andalucia. But in case you don't see improvement, I could make a call for help on Spanish forums.
Myriam


----------



## psychotic feath

hehe as i said before i dont know anything about birds. although the area above his beak looks dry and there arent any feathers there. maybe i can get a pic of it


----------



## Feefo

I posted a worming tablet today, it is a single dose.

Cynthia


----------



## psychotic feath

i will be going to malaga for the week so i wont be able to update you on the bird. as of today he looks fat ._. maybe he is getting too much corn and pees hehe. i am going to have a neighbor come and check and feed him so no worries im not ditching birdy. :3


----------

